# Feeding Shrimp



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

I'm trying to get my Red's used to eating fish so there colors will come out more. I'm not trying to buy them from the fish store since its expensive. So the local grocery store will be the option. There are several varieties there however and i'm not sure which kind i should be looking for... I didn't see brine shrimp.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

They don't sell brine shrimp.

Usually I stick to buying tilapia and shrimp at the grocery. I wait until tilapia goes on sale @ like 3.99 for 5 fillets.(translates to about a month of rhom food)When buying shrimp, just get regular tiger shrimp. Make sure no salt/seasoning is added and that it hasn't been cooked.


```
[IMG]http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/newdawnpd/nattereri.jpg[/IMG]
```
Copy and paste that for your sig


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I get my tilapia big bag frozen & uncooked shrimp from walmart seems to be cheaper than my normal store.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wal-mart carries brine shrimp also. You probably didn't see em as they're so tiny. Jk I wish they did. You have to buy adult brine or eggs at Lfs or online. Unless you have fry I wouldn't even bother with brine shrimp. Wal-mart has big bags cheap or local Asian or fish market might be a god place to look also. Or local grocery store talk to the meat guy great deals to be had on day old fish & seafood. Local bait shop is good place also. Leeches, nightcrawlers, & maybe clean feeders(Missouri has 100% parasite free baitfish law) so my baitshop has medicated golds, minnows, perch, crawdads, n few others.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

what i do is feed several different tilapia and feed raw shrimp. i also stuff te food with hikari gold cichlid pellets. If you want colors to POP id try what i do


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Why do you stuff the food with pellets? Won't they eat em or is there another reason? My rbp's will eat sinking pellets but rhom won't. I've been thinkin bout stuffing for him


piranha-freak101 said:


> what i do is feed several different tilapia and feed raw shrimp. i also stuff te food with hikari gold cichlid pellets. If you want colors to POP id try what i do


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

MPG said:


> They don't sell brine shrimp.
> 
> Usually I stick to buying tilapia and shrimp at the grocery. I wait until tilapia goes on sale @ like 3.99 for 5 fillets.(translates to about a month of rhom food)When buying shrimp, just get regular tiger shrimp. Make sure no salt/seasoning is added and that it hasn't been cooked.
> 
> ...


My man. Thank you much haha I've been wanting that









Coool tiger shrimp,. that's what i was looking for cause they had pink shrimp as well as black and grey striped fish. I'm assuming the striped ones are the tigers. Is shrimp a food that can left in the tank long or should i yank the unfinished parts after ten minutes or so? Thanks guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I usually get brine shrimp from walmart to put in stirfrys lol
But seriously brine shrimp are very small from thetip of a sharp pencil to about half a centimeter. You either buy their eggs or you buy adults frozen from lfs.

From a grocery store just get some raw shrimp shell on that are of suitable size for your p's to eat. Thy to also get shrimp with little to no preservatives worse then salt.

Pellets and vitachem would probably be alot more effective then shrimp alone.

I would feed:

talapia soaked in vitachem
shrimp shell on (if p's are large enough to eat the shell) 
quality pellets
silversides/smelt
cod, pollock... and other raw fish fillets in vitachem
scallops...

Just get a bag of 2-4 and rotate each feeding.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You want to remove the shrimp if uneaten. Ideally within 30minutes but as long as you get it within a couple hours you should be fine. You just don't want to rotting overnight so get uneaten food out as quick as you can.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I feed my young reds tilapia fillets. they are pretty cheap man. I got a fillet that'll last a month for $2.54. I have 5 fish. how big are your reds?


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> I feed my young reds tilapia fillets. they are pretty cheap man. I got a fillet that'll last a month for $2.54. I have 5 fish. how big are your reds?


They are fast approaching the 3 inch mark, if they haven't already hit it. The current diet they have been on has consisted entirely of beef heart and flakes, so this information will help me help them quite a bit.









So tilapia and tiger shrimp. Freeze the leftovers after feeding and dethaw in a cup of water before feeding?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nfluckey said:


> I feed my young reds tilapia fillets. they are pretty cheap man. I got a fillet that'll last a month for $2.54. I have 5 fish. how big are your reds?


They are fast approaching the 3 inch mark, if they haven't already hit it. The current diet they have been on has consisted entirely of beef heart and flakes, so this information will help me help them quite a bit.








[/quote]

Beefheart is not recommended as staple (but an occassional meal if ever)... different kinds of white fish fillets, shrimp, squid and pellets is the way to go...


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Good thing I'm here, damn fish shop owner that i bought these from told me beef heart and blood worms and i couldn't get them to eat the blood worms at all. They are freeze dried though.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nfluckey said:


> Good thing I'm here, damn fish shop owner that i bought these from told me beef heart and blood worms and i couldn't get them to eat the blood worms at all. They are freeze dried though.


You should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4 and http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=5


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Good thing I'm here, damn fish shop owner that i bought these from told me beef heart and blood worms and i couldn't get them to eat the blood worms at all. They are freeze dried though.


You should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4 and http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=5









[/quote]

Oh very nice, I'll read that after i watch the new Pirates tonight









The red bellies are gobbling up that tilapia by the way.









Decent movie. Easy to guess tho.
So it looks like I've been feeding my fish beef heart way too often. I hope keeping their apetite diverse will be as easy as it was to get them to eat the tilipia.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dude, also if you have a big als fish store or anything like that near you get omega one whole frozen shrimp. I bought some today as well as some frozen bloodworm cubes. they are marketed to aggressive carniverous fish. its a red packet.

heres a google images link: http://www.omegasea.net/img/frozen/shrimp_flat.jpg

100% shrimp. and its easy to pick off!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

the pinned thread at the top of this forum is a really good idea if you want to feed shrimp.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Shrimp is being put on hold for now, training these Pygo's on talipia at the moment. But shrimp will come right after this.

Should i treat this food the same as i would the shrimp and yank it from the water after 30 minutes, to like an hour?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shouldn't have to train rbp to eat anything. They're gluttons. no food should be left in tank unless its swimming around.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

These guys seem to be not enjot their diet being switched up, for whatever reason. But i'm gonna get some aligator clips attached to a line and let the chunks of meat get pushed by the circulation pump. That should help


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

They are pretty much leaving the talapia alone.. I think they are trying to get me to feed them falkes or beef heart hahaha tricky bastards


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Walmart is by far cheaper then my local store for shrimp and other fish.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

I'm not at a loss for money. But thank you.


----------

